# 101st Airborne(Air Assualt) in Iraq Video



## D-n-A (12 Jun 2004)

http://www.sbct-team.us/video/101.mpeg


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (12 Jun 2004)

I loved the way they spotlighted the support people also. It shows the team aspect of the unit. Thanks


----------



## Shockwave (12 Jun 2004)

Very cool video.  Anyone know where I can find some similar vids like this one?


----------



## JasonH (29 Jun 2004)

Anyone have a new host?


----------

